# wolfden bowstrings staff and customers post up your wins and pics of strings!



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys and gals post up your successes and pics of your awesome strings!Orders shipping out daily!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Guys and gals post up your successes and pics of your awesome strings!Orders shipping out daily!


As soon as I get them I will!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ohio staff had a great weekend at guernsey co. Sportsmans range
marty thompson 1st place
bill pethtel [me] 2nd place
and my son bub smoked in the youth for a 1st place for the wolfpack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

johnh1720 said:


> As soon as I get them I will!


X2. Mine are on order an cant wait! Ready to get em on an rockin.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

Ill be the first to post string pics. Thanks Jason these strings are SUPER HOT and the best this bow has ever looked! The close up of the Center serving just can do it justice!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll have pics up in a day or two.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

String looks awesome !! mine should be here soon !


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Hanesie yours shipped on tuesday. Glen Redhawk yours shipped on tuesday as well.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

im hoping mine will be in tomorrow! if not, im shootin for Tuesday !!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking forward to receiving my order. I don't think they can get here soon enough!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

My son and i took top honors in the points race at guernsey co. Ohio this year thanks to wolfden strings will get pics asap.
Thanks jason ole buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

congrats to you and your son,


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> My son and i took top honors in the points race at guernsey co. Ohio this year thanks to wolfden strings will get pics asap.
> Thanks jason ole buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

You the man Bill my congrats to you and your son!


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

nice job Bill !


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

HOYT68 said:


> My son and i took top honors in the points race at guernsey co. Ohio this year thanks to wolfden strings will get pics asap.
> Thanks jason ole buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great job you guys!


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Had a good round today from the Open Stakes at our local shoot. 

Will post some pics tomorrow of the winner of the string Jason kindly donated for our Hunt of a Lifetime shoot !


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Will have my new threads in about a week! the M7s gonna look sick!

Headed to the stand in about 4 hours so I gotta get some sleep!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

ttt cant wait for new strings


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

Put one in the freezer yesterday!Nice looking doe.Shot her at 18 yards and she went about 100-150 yards.The pse xforce ss and the rage did a number on her.


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations on the doe. I hope to get one soon!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Put one in the freezer yesterday!Nice looking doe.Shot her at 18 yards and she went about 100-150 yards.The pse xforce ss and the rage did a number on her.


Good job.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Put one in the freezer yesterday!Nice looking doe.Shot her at 18 yards and she went about 100-150 yards.The pse xforce ss and the rage did a number on her.


Awesome man! Going out tomorrow evening. Its been rainin pretty good here since about 11 so hopefully thats kept them bedded down and maybe that and the cool front headed in will get them up an moving before dark tomorrow.

Ruts starting to get cranked here near the coast too so might catch some chasing goin on here soon.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

wolfdenstrings said:


> Put one in the freezer yesterday!Nice looking doe.Shot her at 18 yards and she went about 100-150 yards.The pse xforce ss and the rage did a number on her.


Great job jason


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are some pics.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt lets see some more pics of your strings guys.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Where are the pics at guys?


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

Where is all the staff members pictures at for the web site? Come on staff Jasonhas a great product here lets promote him , lets get those pictures in .


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

*Smoked a nice 10 point!*

Shot him at 4 yards from my tree he went about 100 yards and piled up! PSE super short and rage broadhead did the trick! He rough scores 128 and dressed at 186lbs. Nebraska 10 pointer!


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

congrats and nice deer


----------

